
Owning an iPhone or iPad is the top way of knowing if you’re rich or not - laurex
https://www.businessinsider.de/apple-iphone-or-ipad-is-the-top-way-of-knowing-if-youre-rich-or-not-2018-7?r=US&IR=T
======
shams93
I don't think so anymore. I just got the 2018 ipad for music production and
I'm not rich, I got it off QVC for monthly payments. You can get a $200 iphone
from a pre-paid phone service. Apple has only just begun its campaign to get
Apple products in more ordinary hands. The move to arm processors for Mac
signals yet another move on Apple's part to aggressively expand their customer
base.

------
simonblack
What if you own both an Iphone and an Android phone?

